# $ to blow a 1000' driveway, 300" of snow/year



## larboc

Neighbor passed away and family is looking for someone to keep the driveway open all winter. Driveway is about 1000 feet long and gets pretty good drifting if the wind is right. We get about 300" of snow per winter in this area. The county road is plowed daily and is the driveway is about 1/2 mile from my house. While it was my neighbor and I want to help the family out, I never really knew him. The one time I tried to make contact with him when I moved in to say hello he was fairly short with me so I don't feel compelled to do this purely as a favor. I want to be fair to everyone.

Because of the topography and the drifting I'm told it has to be blown, banks from plowing end up causing the drifting snow to fill it in several feet deep. I've got a deere 4300 with cab and 60 inch front blower that I use for my own driveway, I figure it would probably take me 30-45 mins from leaving my driveway to drive down the road, make a pass in, clear a turnaround area, and make a pass back out and drive home.

I usually clear my driveway when it gets about a foot deep or the bank from the county plow gets too deep. I would estimate having to clear it 30 times per winter. 
I have no idea what or how to charge.


----------



## Hamster360

You get 300 inches of snow in Michigan? 25 feet? Really? 

I'm not going to get into the insurance/workers comp etc talk with you.

Pricing this is simple. Calculate how much your tractor will cost you (fuel and maintenance) and how much your time is worth. Then add some on top if you're a business, or leave it if you're just a guy helping someone out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hamster360 said:


> You get 300 inches of snow in Michigan? 25 feet? Really?


Yes, the Keweenaw peninsula quite regulary receives 300"+ per year.

http://www.mtu.edu/alumni/favorites/snowfall/


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, the Keweenaw peninsula quite regulary receives 300"+ per year.
> 
> http://www.mtu.edu/alumni/favorites/snowfall/


Wow, I never would of guessed that. That's a lot of snow. Matter a fact I would of had a hard time believing it without the link.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Calumet, Mi. in the Keweenaw peninsula is where the Blizzard brand snow plows came from and was built for many years until they were bought by Douglas Dynamics. Boss plows were also built the upper peninsula of Mi. just south west of the Keweenaw.


----------



## BUFF

$100.00 per


----------



## LapeerLandscape

^^^ sounds pretty fair


----------



## FredG

$100.00 per, 35-40 min work including mobilization, I would take that right down the road. With them snow amounts the neighbor should to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> $100.00 per


Not going to happen in da UP.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not going to happen in da UP.


Figured that mulch, probably go for $50-60...but it never hurts to try...


----------



## FredG

The op said he was going to hit it every 12'', Why is $100.00 not fair? Thats better than $ 40 every 4''.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> The op said he was going to hit it every 12'', Why is $100.00 not fair? Thats better than $ 40 every 4''.


Because it's the UP. Other than a bit of mining, lots of logging, some casino jobs and tourism, there is basically ZERO industry. People just don't make mulch money up there.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Figured that mulch, probably go for $50-60...but it never hurts to try...


Probably go for a couple of deer hydes and a 12 pack of PBR


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Probably go for a couple of deer hydes and a 12 pack of PBR


Ewed come oot ahead on that deal just in hydes alone..... Then add the PBR's to it and gosh darn it you're really making oot...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because it's the UP. Other than a bit of mining, lots of logging, some casino jobs and tourism, there is basically ZERO industry. People just don't make mulch money up there.


Less than $30K for media income. 
http://www.city-data.com/city/Hancock-Michigan.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Probably go for a couple of deer hydes and a 12 pack of PBR


Give him some Buttwyper and it could be payment for a month.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because it's the UP. Other than a bit of mining, lots of logging, some casino jobs and tourism, there is basically ZERO industry. People just don't make mulch money up there.


I guess the $50.00 or $60.00 will have to work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The mining is really making a come back up there. It has seemed to brought a lot of money to the Marquette and west area.


----------



## Randall Ave

I guess up there you have to hunt and fish to feed the family.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The mining is really making a come back up there. It has seemed to brought a lot of money to the Marquette and west area.


Problem with this is mining isn't nearly as labor intensive as it used to be, so not nearly as many jobs created as well as support jobs when they open up.


----------



## 906Yooper

LapeerLandscape said:


> The mining is really making a come back up there. It has seemed to brought a lot of money to the Marquette and west area.


----------



## 906Yooper

Where is this "come back" when the Empire is being closed down and 400+ people being laid off? You obviously aren't from da U.P.


----------



## larboc

I sent a text saying that I would wait till there was 1 foot on the driveway or 2 feet at the road bank from the county plow and do it for $50 per time and I asked if that sounded fair. Never got a response back and I noticed someone had opened it up with a v-plow last night. Time will tell, but from what I have heard and can estimate the banks on the side of the driveway will trip the drifting snow and fill up the driveway to the level of the banks every time it snows a couple inches and it will be unplowable by spring. That's what happens on the country road and they have to sno-go it a couple times.
We've had 55" of snow in the last 2 weeks, I'm kind of glad I don't have to worry about it in all honesty and it wouldn't have been worth it for less than $50. I'll enjoy driving by and seeing what happens much more.


----------



## Randall Ave

If, or when they call you, just let it ring.


----------



## FredG

Your $50.00 just went to $100.00 per trip, Tell them your wide open and did not get on your route in time. They blew smoke now it's your turn. I hate to suggest this because I'm sure your honest being you gave them fifty to do it and they passed. These people need to learn how to be prepared. I'm sure they knew they would need a blower with them snow amounts. Probably saved $10.00 with the truck for now.


----------



## aamalhi16

$83.50 per


----------



## 906Yooper

larboc said:


> I sent a text saying that I would wait till there was 1 foot on the driveway or 2 feet at the road bank from the county plow and do it for $50 per time and I asked if that sounded fair. Never got a response back and I noticed someone had opened it up with a v-plow last night. Time will tell, but from what I have heard and can estimate the banks on the side of the driveway will trip the drifting snow and fill up the driveway to the level of the banks every time it snows a couple inches and it will be unplowable by spring. That's what happens on the country road and they have to sno-go it a couple times.
> We've had 55" of snow in the last 2 weeks, I'm kind of glad I don't have to worry about it in all honesty and it wouldn't have been worth it for less than $50. I'll enjoy driving by and seeing what happens much more.


 I don't see where they wouldn't pay 50 bucks. I was in South Range this morning, maybe 5 ft but hard to tell it's drifting from NW. Plus it's blowing and chilly, even at home it's 2 deg and falling. Time to plug in the truck.

Our forecast isn't too bad worse is coming. It always does. LOL

"
311 PM EST Tue Dec 13 2016 /211 PM CST Tue Dec 13 2016/

The combination of near zero to sub-zero temperatures with brisk
westerly winds gusting 15 to 25 mph will continue to produce wind
chill readings of 10 below to 25 below zero through Thursday morning.
The lowest readings are expected across the interior west half of
Upper Michigan.

Wind chill readings as low as 25 below zero can produce frostbite on
exposed skin in as little as 30 minutes.


----------



## larboc

906Yooper said:


> I don't see where they wouldn't pay 50 bucks. I was in South Range this morning, maybe 5 ft but hard to tell it's drifting from NW. Plus it's blowing and chilly, even at home it's 2 deg and falling. Time to plug in the truck.
> 
> Our forecast isn't too bad worse is coming. It always does. LOL
> 
> "
> 311 PM EST Tue Dec 13 2016 /211 PM CST Tue Dec 13 2016/
> 
> The combination of near zero to sub-zero temperatures with brisk
> westerly winds gusting 15 to 25 mph will continue to produce wind
> chill readings of 10 below to 25 below zero through Thursday morning.
> The lowest readings are expected across the interior west half of
> Upper Michigan.
> 
> Wind chill readings as low as 25 below zero can produce frostbite on
> exposed skin in as little as 30 minutes.


Lol, yea to say it's been snowing for the past couple days would be a gross understatement. Officially over 4 feet of snow in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## FredG

larboc said:


> Lol, yea to say it's been snowing for the past couple days would be a gross understatement. Officially over 4 feet of snow in the past 2 weeks.


Looks like a quaint little town. That's were I need to be. I'm sick of the City, Have all the Italians moved on? I thought I read something about a good percentage were Italians. This is a lot of snow in 2 weeks, Got to be a Tavern around or two, NO? What do most do for entertainment? Are the mines active?


----------



## agustofson

50-60 isnt even worth putting the hours on the tractor.....


----------



## larboc

We've had 112+" of snow to date. I drove by today, it appears plowing didn't work out. The driveway got really narrow, just wider than the v-plow then today they couldn't plow it. Hard to see from the picture but it looks like whoever was plowing could only make it half way up the driveway and ran out of traction. Supposed to get up to 33 degrees this week and turn it all to concrete. I don't think I want to go in and cut ice with my tractor now. Good learning experience I suppose, now I know I can't do the same for my driveway!


----------



## iceyman

We only average 7% of your yearly snow lol i would lock in 30" a year right now


----------



## larboc

FredG said:


> Looks like a quaint little town. That's were I need to be. I'm sick of the City, Have all the Italians moved on? I thought I read something about a good percentage were Italians. This is a lot of snow in 2 weeks, Got to be a Tavern around or two, NO? What do most do for entertainment? Are the mines active?


Strange thing to ask about Italians, guess I've never really had a problem with any race here.
With 300+ inches of snow per year you really need to ask how many bars we have?


----------



## leolkfrm

150 now for a 1 time cleanup and move banks back


----------



## Jeep_thing

Their trigger is 12" or 24" at the road? Really, they are driving through 11" of snow and a 23" windrow? What the heck do they drive?


----------



## FredG

larboc said:


> Strange thing to ask about Italians, guess I've never really had a problem with any race here.
> With 300+ inches of snow per year you really need to ask how many bars we have?


I was not referring to a race thing, IMO they were honest ?'s. What are you a recovering alcoholic?  :terribletowel:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> I was not referring to a race thing, IMO they were honest ?'s. What are you a recovering alcoholic?  :terribletowel:


Sometimes you dont get it. He is saying with 300 plus inches of snow what else do you do, you drink.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sometimes you dont get it. He is saying with 300 plus inches of snow what else do you do, you drink.


Maybe I don't, I will refer to a thread from the other day, I'm a literal kind of guy, Words don't have two meanings. I appreciate the correction tho.


----------



## FredG

larboc said:


> Strange thing to ask about Italians, guess I've never really had a problem with any race here.
> With 300+ inches of snow per year you really need to ask how many bars we have?


Maybe I misunderstood your meaning, My bad.


----------



## ktfbgb

Jeep_thing said:


> Their trigger is 12" or 24" at the road? Really, they are driving through 11" of snow and a 23" windrow? What the heck do they drive?


We don't get as much snow as they do we get just over 100" a year average. For example last weekend depending on what side of town you were on we got between 12" and 16" for that single storm. Pretty common for us to see numbers like that. Many home owners that have a 4x4 just drive over that kind of snowfall. 16" in the drive, city berms were at least 24" tall. Not very many residential contracts where I am. But the sun does cook it off much faster here than back there. When we get 24" plus storms that's when Residential's start calling for one time plows.


----------



## larboc

FredG said:


> Maybe I misunderstood your meaning, My bad.


Ha, sorry. Gotcha now. Sometimes humor is very tough to convey on the internet.
And no, mining is not making a comeback up here, though it is a few miles south down by marquette with the new yellowdog mine.


----------



## larboc

Jeep_thing said:


> Their trigger is 12" or 24" at the road? Really, they are driving through 11" of snow and a 23" windrow? What the heck do they drive?


Anything but a 2wd truck. I drive either my 2001 rusty 3/4 ton chevy or my rusty '98 jetta tdi with winterforces.
Slap winterforces on anything and drive it right and you'll be fine.


----------



## larboc

Got a text at noon today, looks like I'm going to be burning some diesel tonight. Lake effect snow warning for the next 5+ days. 20"+ of blowing snow expected.


----------



## WIPensFan

larboc said:


> Got a text at noon today, looks like I'm going to be burning some diesel tonight. Lake effect snow warning for the next 5+ days. 20"+ of blowing snow expected.


You lucky SOB!

Or not...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

larboc said:


> Got a text at noon today, looks like I'm going to be burning some diesel tonight. Lake effect snow warning for the next 5+ days. 20"+ of blowing snow expected.


I have been watching it up there a little, maybe I need to pack up the sled and make a road trip.


----------



## larboc

Got it opened up, took about an hour


----------



## Randall Ave

Now is that your drive, or the neighbors?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why. Not clear it out when there is a bit less snow?
Or blow with the storm?

Ps nice jagoff bar, light bar,
Do you like it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Why. Not clear it out when there is a bit less snow?
> Or blow with the storm?
> 
> Ps nice jagoff bar, light bar,
> Do you like it?


You should read thread :terribletowel:instead of taking pics of rusty fire hydrants.

It is a nice jagoof light bar.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should read thread :terribletowel:instead of taking pics of rusty fire hydrants.
> 
> It is a nice jagoof light bar.


I did...
I also by the looks of it , I think he has more than a hr onto that drive.

One has no relation to them other,:terribletowel:


----------



## Freshwater

That area is one of the snowiest on the planet. Alot of home owners have bobcats or tractors/blowers. Trucks get buried. Homes actually have doors on the second floor. 

Wonder if a snow fence would work on properties like that.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yes, I skied all across the UP.
You guys do get a lot of snow
But you don't brake the top 12,

I lived in # 11 for years, it's where I cut my teeth in the snow industery.


12. Truckee, California---High in the Sierras, this is near the famous Donner Pass and Yosemite National Park. The average annual snowfall is 202.6" or almost 17 feet.

11. Crested Butte, Colorado---High in the Rockies, this area is famous for ski resorts like Vail and Telluride. The average snowfall is 215.3" or almost 18 feet.

10. Mt. Washington, New Hampshire---Famous for snow and skiing, this area averages 21.75 feet of snow.

9. Valdez, Alaska---Surrounded by mountains, Valdez is also home to ski resorts. Pacific moisture produces snow totals averaging 326.3, " over 27 feet annually--almost 5 times the total for Chicago (so far) this year!

8. Chamonix, France---Located in the french alps with Mont Blanc as a backdrop, this beautiful ski resort is world famous. In addition to skiing, it's a draw for enthusiasts of mountain climbing, rock climbing, gliding, and wingsuit flying. Snowfall averages 31.4 feet.

7. Nagano, Japan---Host city for the Winter Olympics in 1998, Nagano is also home to snow monkeys and many hot springs. This scenic area averages 36 feet of snow a year.

6. Kirkwood Mountain, California---In the western Sierras, just south of Lake Tahoe, this ski and resort area gets plenty of Pacific moisture. The average snowfall is 39.4 feet.

5. Alyeska, Alaska---Just outside Anchorage, this ski and resort area averages 42.75 feet of snow a year.

4. Alta Ski Area, Utah---high above Salt Lake City in the Wasatch Mountains, this area gets 43.5 feet of snow. Perfect for ski enthusiasts, but no snowboarders allowed!

3. Mount Fidelity---Glacier National Park, British Columbia--This is an inland exception, not near a big open body of water--one of the factors that produce massive snowfalls. The totals here average 48.25 feet.

2. Niseko, Japan---This resort area in Hokkaido is famous for its lightest powder snow and long ski season which runs from late November until early May. Hokkaido is also known as "Snow Country, " and this area experiences northwest to southeast Siberian winds in the winter. Total average-- 49.5 feet of snow.

And the number one snowiest place on Earth is---

Paradise Ranger Station, Mt. Rainier, Washington---Located in Mt. Rainier National Park, this location has it all--pacific moisture, mountain elevation, and glaciers. It's a winter paradise, indeed. The total snowfall averages a whopping 56.3 feet!


----------



## larboc

Randall Ave said:


> Now is that your drive, or the neighbors?


Neighbor's driveway, the ones that were trying to have someone plow their driveway that was known for not being able to be plowed. Narrow with deep ditches mean you can't keep it wide enough to give enough room for the year and the wind rows catch drifting snow, filling it up quicker.



SnoFarmer said:


> Why. Not clear it out when there is a bit less snow?
> Or blow with the storm?
> 
> Ps nice jagoff bar, light bar,
> Do you like it?


See above, the owner just got a hold of me a few days ago.
Not sure what a jagoff bar is. This one was a $100 ebay unit and works great since I'm generally moving snow in the darkness and I'm miles from any neighbors.



SnoFarmer said:


> I did...
> I also by the looks of it , I think he has more than a hr onto that drive.
> 
> One has no relation to them other,:terribletowel:


I checked the hour meter on the tractor when leaving and returning to my house. Just over an hour.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cool

A jagoff bar is an indearing reference to a lightbar 

There are 100's of them on Amazon .

A make?
Price.
How long have you had it.

I'm looking for one but I wand a decent one but I'm not going to pay an arm
Amd a leg for a name either.


----------



## larboc

SnoFarmer said:


> Cool
> 
> A jagoff bar is an indearing reference to a lightbar
> 
> There are 100's of them on Amazon .
> 
> A make?
> Price.
> How long have you had it.
> 
> I'm looking for one but I wand a decent one but I'm not going to pay an arm
> Amd a leg for a name either.


I dunno, I just bought the cheapest result for "42" lightbar" on ebay that looked like it had plenty of flood lenses at the sides. Only had it this season, but it is handy. The stock lights shine off the snow that's getting blown, making it hard to see. The light bar off the top of the cab doesn't have this problem. I turn off the stock lights and just use the light bar.

I've looked really closely at the $350 ones at TSC and similar and they look to be identical, right down to the mounting hardware. They are all made in china and if I'm going to get chinese quality I'm going to pay chinese prices.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes, I skied all across the UP.
> You guys do get a lot of snow
> But you don't brake the top 12,
> 
> I lived in # 11 for years, it's where I cut my teeth in the snow industery.
> 
> 12. Truckee, California---High in the Sierras, this is near the famous Donner Pass and Yosemite National Park. The average annual snowfall is 202.6" or almost 17 feet.
> 
> 11. Crested Butte, Colorado---High in the Rockies, this area is famous for ski resorts like Vail and Telluride. The average snowfall is 215.3" or almost 18 feet.
> 
> 10. Mt. Washington, New Hampshire---Famous for snow and skiing, this area averages 21.75 feet of snow.
> 
> 9. Valdez, Alaska---Surrounded by mountains, Valdez is also home to ski resorts. Pacific moisture produces snow totals averaging 326.3, " over 27 feet annually--almost 5 times the total for Chicago (so far) this year!
> 
> 8. Chamonix, France---Located in the french alps with Mont Blanc as a backdrop, this beautiful ski resort is world famous. In addition to skiing, it's a draw for enthusiasts of mountain climbing, rock climbing, gliding, and wingsuit flying. Snowfall averages 31.4 feet.
> 
> 7. Nagano, Japan---Host city for the Winter Olympics in 1998, Nagano is also home to snow monkeys and many hot springs. This scenic area averages 36 feet of snow a year.
> 
> 6. Kirkwood Mountain, California---In the western Sierras, just south of Lake Tahoe, this ski and resort area gets plenty of Pacific moisture. The average snowfall is 39.4 feet.
> 
> 5. Alyeska, Alaska---Just outside Anchorage, this ski and resort area averages 42.75 feet of snow a year.
> 
> 4. Alta Ski Area, Utah---high above Salt Lake City in the Wasatch Mountains, this area gets 43.5 feet of snow. Perfect for ski enthusiasts, but no snowboarders allowed!
> 
> 3. Mount Fidelity---Glacier National Park, British Columbia--This is an inland exception, not near a big open body of water--one of the factors that produce massive snowfalls. The totals here average 48.25 feet.
> 
> 2. Niseko, Japan---This resort area in Hokkaido is famous for its lightest powder snow and long ski season which runs from late November until early May. Hokkaido is also known as "Snow Country, " and this area experiences northwest to southeast Siberian winds in the winter. Total average-- 49.5 feet of snow.
> 
> And the number one snowiest place on Earth is---
> 
> Paradise Ranger Station, Mt. Rainier, Washington---Located in Mt. Rainier National Park, this location has it all--pacific moisture, mountain elevation, and glaciers. It's a winter paradise, indeed. The total snowfall averages a whopping 56.3 feet!


My parents used to have a vacation cabin they split with a friend in Truckee. We would go several times a year, winter and summer. One of the best places on earth in my opinion. Haven't been there in a long time I need to take my family there. They can have some incredible snowfall rates there in a relative short amount of time.

I personally like the Auxbeam jagoff bars. I'm ordering one for my plow. I have two of their 4" flood pods for auxiliary backup lighting. They are made incredibly well for the price point. I may get crucified for saying this but I really like them. I can take pics if ya want. At the price point even if they only last a couple seasons it's well worth it. $21 for the set. Very good reviews. I'm ordering a spot flood combo with the 5D projectors for the plow. All their chipsets are CREE or a couple models with Phillips chipsets.


----------



## Freshwater

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes, I skied all across the UP.
> You guys do get a lot of snow
> But you don't brake the top 12,
> 
> I lived in # 11 for years, it's where I cut my teeth in the snow industery.
> 
> 12. Truckee, California---High in the Sierras, this is near the famous Donner Pass and Yosemite National Park. The average annual snowfall is 202.6" or almost 17 feet.
> 
> 11. Crested Butte, Colorado---High in the Rockies, this area is famous for ski resorts like Vail and Telluride. The average snowfall is 215.3" or almost 18 feet.
> 
> 10. Mt. Washington, New Hampshire---Famous for snow and skiing, this area averages 21.75 feet of snow.
> 
> 9. Valdez, Alaska---Surrounded by mountains, Valdez is also home to ski resorts. Pacific moisture produces snow totals averaging 326.3, " over 27 feet annually--almost 5 times the total for Chicago (so far) this year!
> 
> 8. Chamonix, France---Located in the french alps with Mont Blanc as a backdrop, this beautiful ski resort is world famous. In addition to skiing, it's a draw for enthusiasts of mountain climbing, rock climbing, gliding, and wingsuit flying. Snowfall averages 31.4 feet.
> 
> 7. Nagano, Japan---Host city for the Winter Olympics in 1998, Nagano is also home to snow monkeys and many hot springs. This scenic area averages 36 feet of snow a year.
> 
> 6. Kirkwood Mountain, California---In the western Sierras, just south of Lake Tahoe, this ski and resort area gets plenty of Pacific moisture. The average snowfall is 39.4 feet.
> 
> 5. Alyeska, Alaska---Just outside Anchorage, this ski and resort area averages 42.75 feet of snow a year.
> 
> 4. Alta Ski Area, Utah---high above Salt Lake City in the Wasatch Mountains, this area gets 43.5 feet of snow. Perfect for ski enthusiasts, but no snowboarders allowed!
> 
> 3. Mount Fidelity---Glacier National Park, British Columbia--This is an inland exception, not near a big open body of water--one of the factors that produce massive snowfalls. The totals here average 48.25 feet.
> 
> 2. Niseko, Japan---This resort area in Hokkaido is famous for its lightest powder snow and long ski season which runs from late November until early May. Hokkaido is also known as "Snow Country, " and this area experiences northwest to southeast Siberian winds in the winter. Total average-- 49.5 feet of snow.
> 
> And the number one snowiest place on Earth is---
> 
> Paradise Ranger Station, Mt. Rainier, Washington---Located in Mt. Rainier National Park, this location has it all--pacific moisture, mountain elevation, and glaciers. It's a winter paradise, indeed. The total snowfall averages a whopping 56.3 feet!


Those are high totals for sure, though the kewinaw Peninsula I think is a much larger area than most of those. You can also include the elbow by marquette, Munising. They just get hammered with lake effect. I lived up there one winter, 240+inches or something. Crazy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

larboc said:


> Got it opened up, took about an hour
> 
> View attachment 169609


Your going to need a bigger tractor.


----------



## larboc

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your going to need a bigger tractor.


Why? It handled it just fine and is very maneuverable, very handy and quick for my snow removal duties at home. I just took it slow and steady in that 2-3 foot deep driveway and didn't have any problems. Heated hard cab is key.

I just got out to take a "tractor selfie". Never got close to being stuck (famous last words I know).


----------



## leolkfrm

if hr meter say 1 hr, it is generally longer...hr meter is calibrated for pto speed, so anything under that is more time.

bought a short cree light bar from summit, $49, maybe with this warm up ill get it hooked on the back rack...thinking a second one (both mounted at corners), but want to see how this on is 2550 lumins....dont want full length, any i have seen block out the yellow


----------



## Aerospace Eng

leolkfrm said:


> if hr meter say 1 hr, it is generally longer...hr meter is calibrated for pto speed, so anything under that is more time.


Only if it is mechanical. On my Kubota lawn tractor, it runs whoever the ignition is on.


----------



## leolkfrm

Aerospace Eng said:


> Only if it is mechanical. On my Kubota lawn tractor, it runs whoever the ignition is on.


interesting, they told me the hr meter they installed on my dixie (electronic) had to be at certain rpm, salesman 
the tractors are mechanical


----------



## Aerospace Eng

To calibrate for hours, you would need an RPM input into the hour meter. If the meter were built into the tach, maybe they would have an engine speed correction. Not sure why one would bother.

I have seen electric meters hooked up to oil pressure switches so they don't move unless the engine is running.


----------



## larboc

leolkfrm said:


> if hr meter say 1 hr, it is generally longer...hr meter is calibrated for pto speed, so anything under that is more time.
> 
> bought a short cree light bar from summit, $49, maybe with this warm up ill get it hooked on the back rack...thinking a second one (both mounted at corners), but want to see how this on is 2550 lumins....dont want full length, any i have seen block out the yellow


Digital hour meter on a 1999 Deere 4300. It's built into the tach. On older tractors we've had with mechanical hour meters it was RPM dependent but I doubt it is on this. I'll have to check it against my watch.
Regardless I was at PTO speed the whole time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Cool
> 
> A jagoff bar is an indearing reference to a lightbar
> 
> There are 100's of them on Amazon .
> 
> A make?
> Price.
> How long have you had it.
> 
> I'm looking for one but I wand a decent one but I'm not going to pay an arm
> Amd a leg for a name either.


Already gave you a mid-priced range suggestion. :terribletowel:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Already gave you a mid-priced range suggestion. :terribletowel:


yes, you did, and I said thanks :terribletowel:,
im just not rushing oot to get one.
its called shopping around and the OP helped.
when I do get one, you are the first jaggoff ill tell. deal?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> yes, you did, and I said thanks :terribletowel:,
> im just not rushing oot to get one.
> its called shopping around and the OP helped.
> when I do get one, you are the first jaggoff ill tell. deal?


Will not.


----------



## BUFF

Ok fellas...... Enough of the jagoof "bar" discussion, lets get back on topic.....:waving:


----------



## Dirtebiker

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes, I skied all across the UP.
> You guys do get a lot of snow
> But you don't brake the top 12,
> 
> I lived in # 11 for years, it's where I cut my teeth in the snow industery.
> 
> 12. Truckee, California---High in the Sierras, this is near the famous Donner Pass and Yosemite National Park. The average annual snowfall is 202.6" or almost 17 feet.
> 
> 11. Crested Butte, Colorado---High in the Rockies, this area is famous for ski resorts like Vail and Telluride. The average snowfall is 215.3" or almost 18 feet.
> 
> 10. Mt. Washington, New Hampshire---Famous for snow and skiing, this area averages 21.75 feet of snow.
> 
> 9. Valdez, Alaska---Surrounded by mountains, Valdez is also home to ski resorts. Pacific moisture produces snow totals averaging 326.3, " over 27 feet annually--almost 5 times the total for Chicago (so far) this year!
> 
> 8. Chamonix, France---Located in the french alps with Mont Blanc as a backdrop, this beautiful ski resort is world famous. In addition to skiing, it's a draw for enthusiasts of mountain climbing, rock climbing, gliding, and wingsuit flying. Snowfall averages 31.4 feet.
> 
> 7. Nagano, Japan---Host city for the Winter Olympics in 1998, Nagano is also home to snow monkeys and many hot springs. This scenic area averages 36 feet of snow a year.
> 
> 6. Kirkwood Mountain, California---In the western Sierras, just south of Lake Tahoe, this ski and resort area gets plenty of Pacific moisture. The average snowfall is 39.4 feet.
> 
> 5. Alyeska, Alaska---Just outside Anchorage, this ski and resort area averages 42.75 feet of snow a year.
> 
> 4. Alta Ski Area, Utah---high above Salt Lake City in the Wasatch Mountains, this area gets 43.5 feet of snow. Perfect for ski enthusiasts, but no snowboarders allowed!
> 
> 3. Mount Fidelity---Glacier National Park, British Columbia--This is an inland exception, not near a big open body of water--one of the factors that produce massive snowfalls. The totals here average 48.25 feet.
> 
> 2. Niseko, Japan---This resort area in Hokkaido is famous for its lightest powder snow and long ski season which runs from late November until early May. Hokkaido is also known as "Snow Country, " and this area experiences northwest to southeast Siberian winds in the winter. Total average-- 49.5 feet of snow.
> 
> And the number one snowiest place on Earth is---
> 
> Paradise Ranger Station, Mt. Rainier, Washington---Located in Mt. Rainier National Park, this location has it all--pacific moisture, mountain elevation, and glaciers. It's a winter paradise, indeed. The total snowfall averages a whopping 56.3 feet!


As I was reading your list, I kept waiting to see Alta. I love it there! 500" AVERAGE per year! Great skiing!!


----------

